# Best I90 Route From Sd To Cody, Wy



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

First, thanks to the many who responded to my question about stopping spots through SD. My family is traveling from Westby, WI (near the Mississippi) to Cody, WY this summer. We are fortunate to travel with another family both of us pulling with diesel vehicles. As I pre-map the trip I'm wondering what is the best route from the Mt Rushmore area to Cody, Wy? Do I head south to through Casper to Thermopolis and up to Cody or can we ride I90 to Buffalo and take Hwy 16 to Worland or take I 90 to Sheridan and take Hwy 14 to Greybull or ALT14 through Lovell?


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

We were coming the reverse direction. We stopped at Thermopolis for the water slides. Then up over the Big Horns and east to Mt Rushmore. We didn't do through Casper. Big Horns are nice area. I can't say if this is the "best" route though. We liked it and didn't have any problems.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

A couple years ago we hauled the OB (28RSDS) with the F350 through the Bighorns via 14. It was a beautiful drive. We camped in the Bighorns in a National Forest Campground and would love to have had some time to stay and look around. It's a decent climb to get up and over them, but nothing really too tough in the towing department as the roads are all in good shape with shoulders. I'd highly recommend the drive for the scenery, especially on the western half of the road.

There was also a nice visitor center high up in the bighorns. If I remember correctly, it was on 14 not too far from where 14A splits off.


----------

